# paint crack



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys

I've read some posts on cervelo forum and this posts talk aboult problens on the paint job of the r and s series, mainly on the BB area.

The warranty cover that ?
2010 models have the same problem ?


thanks 
leo


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, the paint cervelo is using doesn't flex well. My 2010 R3 has a very minor paint crack. You cannot see it but for being a few inches from it. It picks up some dirt but if you clean the bike it becomes invisible again. That said, if it occurs (and it typically does within the first 250 or so miles, cervelo WILL warranty the frame.

I have not heard of any such issue on the S series, likely due to the shaping of the bottom bracket.

All in all, it's a minor concern - but one that Cervelo will do their best to remedy - from my experience. The reason I did not worry is because I have a fantastic relationship with my LBS - couple of the guys there ride Cervelo, and none have warrantied their own bikes for similar issues.


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

*paint*

Yeah its terrible. I took delivery of my ne RS is large paint chips missing from the front and rear drop outs.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just picked up my S2 today. The front fork paint was cracked at the brake pivot mount. Shop said they would put a warranty claim in on Monday, they did a similar request a couple weeks ago and Cervelo took care of it.


----------

